# Is this dangerous when using the 600ex rt´s?



## Quasimodo (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a couple of questions:

1) When using three 600 and a st-e3 for a shoot a week ago, I happened to bump into on of the two buttons down to the right (left when viewed from front) on the 1Dx, and it gave me a strobistic preview light. Brilliant to have this feature I thought, until a friend of mine mentioned that this can kill the strobe if used ´too much´. As I do not want to kill my speedlites; is this dangerous?

2) Is there any drawback to have them always on HSS? I seem to have read (or seen a video) that if shooting speed is below 1/250 it works just like normal, and that the HSS (and its subsequent limiting on power) only kicks in when speed goes beyond this. Are there any drawbacks or dangers to have this as a default setting?

Thanks, 

Gerhard.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2014)

The manual indicates that if you fire the modeling flash (which is what that 'continuous strobe' is called) more that 10 times in a row you should let the flash rest for 10 min. 

It's no problem leaving HSS as default.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The manual indicates that if you fire the modeling flash (which is what that 'continuous strobe' is called) more that 10 times in a row you should let the flash rest for 10 min.
> 
> It's no problem leaving HSS as default.



Thanks Neuro


----------



## InterMurph (Oct 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's no problem leaving HSS as default.


Your flash works much harder during HSS, and produces less light while doing so.

So there are at least two problems: 1) the increased power consumption will wear down your batteries faster, and 2) the increased power consumption will heat up your flashes faster.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 20, 2014)

You hit the DoF preview button which activates the "modeling light". Yes, it has a limit to the number of times you can use it in a short period of times. It's stated in the manual what that limit is, but what Neuro stated sounds right.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2014)

In any case the lights will tell you if they're getting hot.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2014)

InterMurph said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's no problem leaving HSS as default.
> ...



It seemed the core of his question was what happens at 1/250 s (Xsync) and slower, and in that case the flash fires normally even with HSS set. The flash only fires in HSS if a shutter speed higher than Xsync is selected. I wouldn't consider increased power consumption a 'problem' although it's good to be aware of it (one should always carry extra batteries if relying on flash). I don't know that overheating would be an issue, but the 600EX-RT has an overheat warning (the display backlight turns red). 

But it might be worth knowing why the OP wants to use HSS, there may be other solutions. The flash is much faster than 1/250 s, and can be used to stop action. Alternatively, if using fill flash with a very wide aperture in daylight, an ND filter can knock down ambient light to Xsync speeds.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 20, 2014)

InterMurph said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's no problem leaving HSS as default.
> ...



They would only be an issue if you were constantly shooting above sync speed. Even when HSS is selected it doesn't actually come into effect until you do go over that magic figure, so keeping your flash in HSS just means you don't need to push another button when you get there.

There is nothing wrong and you will cause no additional wear, heat or any other issues if you keep your flash in HSS.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 20, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> In any case the lights will tell you if they're getting hot.
> 
> Jim



So from this I might infer that the worst thing that can happen is that it stops working for a while until it has cooled down?


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> InterMurph said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I would like the possibility to stop action with HSS, but also to overpower daylight. I have never used ND's for this, but will certainly give it a go. None of my lenses are F1.2 (where I have read about this technique before), but three of them are at 1.4, so I guess the same goes for them.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > In any case the lights will tell you if they're getting hot.
> ...



I don't know if you can actually push them to the point they'd damage themselves; the manual has the details on the two temperature warning indications. I've never pushed mine hard enough to get there.

Jim


----------



## Skirball (Oct 20, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > InterMurph said:
> ...



I don't think you're going to stop motion or overpower daylight in HSS. 

A normal flash duration is very fast, and can "stop motion". But HSS rapidly blinks for the entire duration of of the exposure, so it's not really any different than ambient. The flash won't stop motion any more than the normal exposure would (when above max sync).

HSS also cuts into your power, considerably. Flashes have enough trouble overpowering sun at full power; in HSS you're not going to overpower very bright sunlight. Maybe bare, close to the subject, but you will notice the power reduction.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 20, 2014)

Skirball said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


This might be correct, but I have now five of these babies, so I will definitly try


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's no problem leaving HSS as default.



... which makes it so annoying you have to explicitly turn hss on after each battery change, and if you forget it the flash clips at max x-sync and the camera engages safety shift :-\ ... if the flash doesn't remember the setting, I'd rather have a "no hss" setting next to 2nd curtain than the way it is now.



Quasimodo said:


> I would like the possibility to stop action with HSS, but also to overpower daylight.



You can use Magic Lantern, dual_iso ~triples+ the flash effectiveness... I use it all the time for high-power hss in bright daylight with a single flash as I find the 6d's max x-sync of 1/180s very limiting.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 21, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's no problem leaving HSS as default.
> ...


I don´t think ML has cracked the 1dx, nor would I dare to install it  I did have it on my previous 5D II


----------

